# The fur! Dear Lord, the fur! (quick rant)



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Having a first dog has been an eye-opening and educational experience all around. One thing that I mentally checked off in my head that I was prepared for was shedding. But no mental preparation could have prepared me for my current reality.

The fur. It's everywhere. It gathers in clumps along my baseboards. It meets in large groups under my furniture (plotting an overthrow, no doubt). Not to mention the fine layer that covers my floor in general. Vacuuming is my new hobby. I do it everyday. And then I sweep in my free-time. In my six months of dog-ownership, I'm 100% positive I could build myself a new dog with all the hair taken off my old one. WHERE IS IT ALL COMING FROM??? HOW DOES SHE LOSE THAT MUCH EVERYDAY WITHOUT GOING BALD???

OK. All done. If I ever go absent one day, you'll probably find me buried under a large pile of fur somewhere.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I've come to consider fur both a decoration and a condiment.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I find it in the fridge, the cupboards, upstairs in the bathrooms (dogs aren't even allowed up there!!), everywhere. Once my shedders are gone all dogs must be of the non shed variety. I feel your pain.

Also, I use the swifter dry cloths to catch hair on the days when I don't feel like draging the vacuum around, if you have hard floors.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I had cats before I got a dog of my own, so honestly Meeko's fur doesn't seem like much.. LOL

But yeah, I'm not at all surprised now when I find fur in food, condiments, on the TV... lol yeah


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

See now, I already had two cats so that's why I thought I could handle a shedder. My thought, "how much more could a dog shed"?

Much more. So. much. more.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

theres art books on felting that maybe you could use the fur for crafting (ours does this white fluffy mass coat blow in the spring, sorta like a late white snowfall)...
I have often thought of this:
kinda like this (thats the fur I get)-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2pAUAMT5I8
someone has actually gone there and done that!
Think of it free Xmas gifts- there is still time!!!LOL


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

superdi99 said:


> See now, I already had two cats so that's why I thought I could handle a shedder. My thought, "how much more could a dog shed"?
> 
> Much more. So. much. more.


Hahaha what kinda dog do you have?

I have had lots of different types of dogs at my home but none of them have been heavy shedders. My 7 lbs Pom doesn't really shed unless brushed so I rarely see his fur.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

From your avatar, it looks like you got yourself a German Shedder! Just keep in mind that dog hair in the silverware drawer is what keeps you healthy, lol.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Huskies, German Shepards, Labs- Those are typically the three largest shedders I've come across as a groomer... The only way to reduce the amount of hair shedding is to get it professionally groomed once a month or every 6wks. A thorough bath and a good blow-out w/ a dryer, w/ heavy brushing will help _a lot_, not a permanent fix since we're talking about something covered in fur over 100% of their body, lol.

The deshedding treatments I do for Labs and Golden Retrievers last about a month or so; There was a Golden I groomed a few weeks ago, I spent 45mins just raking out undercoat... 45 minutes. Needless to say after the bath and blow-out/dry, there wasn't a single clump of fur to be found blowing around.

It's something to consider, like weighing the pros and cons- "Pro, I don't have to sweep my floors every day," "Cons, I have to pay X amount of money every 6wks"... lolol!


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

superdi99 said:


> Having a first dog has been an eye-opening and educational experience all around. One thing that I mentally checked off in my head that I was prepared for was shedding. But no mental preparation could have prepared me for my current reality.
> 
> The fur. It's everywhere. It gathers in clumps along my baseboards. It meets in large groups under my furniture (plotting an overthrow, no doubt). Not to mention the fine layer that covers my floor in general. Vacuuming is my new hobby. I do it everyday. And then I sweep in my free-time. In my six months of dog-ownership, I'm 100% positive I could build myself a new dog with all the hair taken off my old one. WHERE IS IT ALL COMING FROM??? HOW DOES SHE LOSE THAT MUCH EVERYDAY WITHOUT GOING BALD???
> 
> OK. All done. If I ever go absent one day, you'll probably find me buried under a large pile of fur somewhere.


:- D I share your bewilderment. My golden shepard is finally coming out of a long, massive shedding as well.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Susie, my Bernese cross, always seems to shed at this time of year. The color of her hair starts to change and all the light colored hair comes off like a pelt. I have spent hours for the past week, brushing it out but still find hair everywhere. I had bought a vacuum specially made for dogs and it just keeps plugging up when I try to clean the only rug I have in the house. As much as I hated to I have finally banned her from that room. She is the last long haired dog I will every own. My little dogs do not shed and Kris sheds very little, never find hair drifting everywhere from her short coat.


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

WonderBreadDots said:


> From your avatar, it looks like you got yourself a German Shedder! Just keep in mind that dog hair in the silverware drawer is what keeps you healthy, lol.


LOL! German Shedder! Yup, GSD/Husky mix. Leaving a trail of hair behind her wherever she goes.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

superdi99 said:


> ...The fur. It's everywhere. It gathers in clumps along my baseboards. It meets in large groups under my furniture (plotting an overthrow, no doubt). Not to mention the fine layer that covers my floor in general. Vacuuming is my new hobby. I do it everyday. And then I sweep in my free-time. In my six months of dog-ownership, I'm 100% positive I could build myself a new dog with all the hair taken off my old one. WHERE IS IT ALL COMING FROM??? HOW DOES SHE LOSE THAT MUCH EVERYDAY WITHOUT GOING BALD???...


Ah, I see you have an interior decorator with a flair as familiar as my own -I love your humorous take on it!. 

Kayla's middle name is 'shedder', and while I once felt harried about the amount of fur left in her wake, it could be worse; I now have 57-year old eyes and they just don't see all they use to see.  But still, the vacuum no longer gets closeted as I find having it standing at the ready one way to keep the fur from plotting its attempt to overthrow. It's a good thing that I truly do love my "decorator".


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

I have three cats and two dogs.....they all shed. My vacuum broke recently, and while shopping around for a new one I resorted to a microfiber dust mop on my hard floors in the meantime. Where has this inexpensive little workhorse been all my life??? I can sweep my entire 2600 sf home in about 10 minutes flat compared to an hour with the vacuum, and it's so effortless...you just glide it around and it collects all the dust and hair. I shop-vac'd all the stuff off it when I was done so it's ready for the next cleaning. love that thing!


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

ugh mine sheds too...like crazy. I have two dogs but one of them sheds A LOT. Black fur everywhere. I just bought myslef a cordless dyson animal vacuum and I love love live it. It takes less than 10 min everyday to vacuum up the dog hair real quick. Best purchase ever!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

You haven't lived in dog hair until you have 4 Cavalier Kings Charles Spaniels! My vacuum cleaners scream "uncle" and die.....I am constantly pulling dog hair from the beater bars. I also have cockatiels so add bird seed and bird dander to that.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm so thankful my critters don't have long hair. I remember one time taking my Dyson over to a friends house who was laid up with a bad back. She had 4 shelties and after vacuuming her carpeting, it looked like the brush bar was wearing a thick sweater. I had to cut it all away with scissors!


----------

